# 2013 Altima - Bluetooth functions cut out after driving for a while



## alias3729 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello,

So I've been having a strange problem with the bluetooth functions on my 2013 Altima. I have the basic factory radio with the blue LCD display and the bluetooth connection icons for battery, connection, etc. I'll be driving down the highway listening to music over bluetooth, but then after anywhere between 30-60 minutes, I'll hear a popping noise over the speakers similar to what you hear if you pull a plug out of a jack with the audio still on, then the music just stops. After about 10 seconds, the bluetooth connection icons flash off then on really fast, then I'll be able to listen to music over Bluetooth again for maybe a couple minutes before it happens again. Either way though, the phone controls on the steering wheel don't work after the first time. The only way to get it to work again is to pull over and turn off the ignition for a few minutes, then it works normally again. Over a long road trip, though, that could be problematic if I need to use the phone.

I feel like something is shorting out. The volume, info display, and cruise functions all still function though. Has anyone else experienced this? A couple ideas I have include clock spring, the head unit itself, or wiring in between.


----------



## matthias (Jun 11, 2018)

nice information. . .


----------



## christanwilley (Oct 10, 2018)

Replace the wiring. . . .


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's cutting out then back in, check for a bad/loose ground point connection. There may be oxidation at the connection.


----------

